# "compressing" music files?



## hs748 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello~

Is htere anyway to compress music files if they are already on my hardrive? I have some that are 9-12 mb each, and they take up alot of room when I transfer them over to my MP3 player!

Thx,
Jarrett


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

The only thing you can do to make the file size smaller is lower the quality to 128 or 192kbs. you can do this by using this great program www.dbpoweramp.com

Its free and its easy to use. you can also rip cd's with it and not lose much quality.
Hope this helps.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

You like that program Masterem. Just asking.


----------



## randomboy198 (Dec 8, 2004)

hs748 said:


> Hello~
> 
> Is htere anyway to compress music files if they are already on my hardrive? I have some that are 9-12 mb each, and they take up alot of room when I transfer them over to my MP3 player!
> 
> ...


 i agree with masterem there. dbpowermp is the best convertor ive come across, the new version 11 will convert to and from just about any format you can think of including iTunes and it has a wide array of options like ripping the song in reverse so it plays backwards, you can clip silence, add silence, adjust the DSP equalizer (like bass and treble), and change the priority so u get better quality from a lower bitrate! plus its all FREE! im tellin u man u gotta get it


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

Hope the tips helped out.


----------

